# Ectopic Heartbeat



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya

At the Antenatal Clinic  yesterday our baby was noted to have an 'ectopic heartbeat' and I'm now on weekly fetal monitoring with fortnightly scans.
I'm due to have my stitch out on 14th March   and have been told that labour 'could' start any time after that (so much so they've told me to bring a bag in with me when they take the stitch out just in case) 

I'd half set my heart on a waterbirth as I find water comforting for the back and hip problems I have (assuming of course that the pool is available when Beanie decides to make an appearance!)

Can you offer any advice as to whether this would still be possible 'if' the baby needs to be monitored and are there any other options (i.e. does it 'have' to be monitored or are there other alternatives)?
I've read somewhere that fetal monitoring is not always necessary and can lead to unneccessary C-sections which I would for obvious reasons prefer to avoid 

Thanks in advance
Deb


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is going to depend on how your weekly monitoring go's over the next couple of weeks as to what level of risk they feel you are.

Obviously if they feel there is a problem and you become 'high risk' it is unlikely that they will allow you to get in the pool, mailnly because they will need to monitor you.

The midwives and doctors will only monitor you if they feel there is a 'need' and I'm sure you don't want anything to be missed.

If I were you I'd have your bag packed and in the car even when you just go to be monitored

Take care x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Oink

I've got an appointment with my midwife next week so I think I'll discuss with her (with the advantage of my medical notes) what the likelyhood of it coming to this is.

Another quicky question - I've got a GBStrep test that I'd like to take. Am I better to get this done slightly earlier than the recommended 36 weeks just in case Beanie decides to make an appearance when they remove the stitch (at 36 weeks)?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'd have thought they would be checking that before they remove the stich.

Remind the midwife when you see her next week

Take care x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks as always


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just a quick update - Been back for monitoring again today and the trace was completely normal   They think either beanie has grown out of it or it was a 'sporadic episode' - either way they are not going to continue monitoring 

Thanks for the reassurance 

Deb


----------

